# Zoophobia (webcomic)



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 5, 2015)

​


			
				TV Tropes said:
			
		

> Zoophobia is a fantasy/humour webcomic by Vivienne Medrano about a neurotic young woman named Cameron who, when desperate for a job, winds up being unexpectedly thrust into Safe Haven, a fantastic world full of incredible beasts, unimaginable beings and zany characters. She receives a job as a guidance counselor at the Zoo-Phoenix Academy, where she faces head-on with a colorful cast of talking animals and strange creatures. Unfortunately, Cameron has quite the terrible case of zoophobia and is ultimately terrified by the very students and staff she must work with.


I just have to share this comic because of how fantastic it is. While it is still very early on in the plot, I fell in love with it almost instantly because of Vivienne Medrano's art style (I'll just call her "other VM").

Viv gained some internet fame with this animated music video a year ago (please watch), and since then I've been following her work. Oh, yeah, and she also drew the character I'm using for my avatar





So, give it a read, maybe? And consider supporting other VM on Patreon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been following Vivziepop's tumblr for a bit now, so I've heard of the comic, but I've never actually bothered to take a look at it. The summary sounds pretty cool, though, so I'll go and take a peek.

EDIT: Couple pages in, aaaand site's down. And up. And down. Guess it's a bit flip-floppy today.


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 18, 2015)

Am I a hipster cause i knew of this comic before anyone else here?

Yeah I really love this comic. It just recently got off hiatus so I hope it'll continue to update regularly. Viv's art is freaking amazing tho

Also Zero, the site's like that most of the time. Idk what's going on, but you just have to be lucky I guess if you wanna read it


----------

